# Recommend me a new box set...



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi folks,

Looking for recommendations on a new box set to while away the hours with. I quite fancy the look of 24 as I havent seen any of them yet. Also considering Generation Kill, but it won't take me too long to get through it.

Current box sets I have seen are:

The Wire
The Soprano's
The Shield
Oz
Breaking Bad
Band of Brothers
The Pacific

Anything outside the ones listed above will be considered (and checked against IMDb ratings) 

Cheers.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Madmen??

:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Band of Brothers and Sons of Anarchy. About the only two I can come up with, but both pretty darn good viewing.

Edit - I don't even know if there is a box set for SoA, I assume there is. If not, sorry!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Do 24... its a must!


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

Ive been told Prison Break is good?

Yet to watch it myself though!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Multipla Mick said:


> Band of Brothers and Sons of Anarchy. About the only two I can come up with, but both pretty darn good viewing.
> 
> Edit - I don't even know if there is a box set for SoA, I assume there is. If not, sorry!


You've just reminded me that I've seen Band of Brothers (loved it) and The Pacific (not as good but still worth a watch).

I've seen the first episode of SoA and it looked quite good. Will add to the "must see" list.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

24, lost, get an imported or whatever "homeland"?

And my personall favourite, Prison break!! bloody amazing box set that!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Dan1587 said:


> Ive been told Prison Break is good?
> 
> Yet to watch it myself though!


I really enjoyed the first series of Prison Break when on TV, but then from season two it started to drag on for me. Will undoubtedley go back and watch at some point.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

24 is great


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

davies20 said:


> 24, lost, get an imported or whatever "homeland"?
> 
> And my personall favourite, Prison break!! bloody amazing box set that!


Hmmm, not really much of a Lost man.

Gutted I missed the first couple of episodes of Homeland though as I hear people banging on about it all the time.

Quite enjoyed the episode of Walking Dead that I seen.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Grawschbags said:


> Hmmm, not really much of a Lost man.
> 
> *Gutted I missed the first couple of episodes of Homeland though as I hear people banging on about it all the time.*
> 
> Quite enjoyed the episode of Walking Dead that I seen.


I thought it was going to be cack, but its really really good!!

Walking dead, how could i forget! 1st series, brilliant, 2nd starting to drag a bit!

You could catch up with last nights 1st Alcatraz. - That was also really good!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

lost ,great box set


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

davies20 said:


> You could catch up with last nights 1st Alcatraz. - That was also really good!


Cool, will give it a look.

I prefer to buy on box set as I can then watch them at my leisure. Don't spend much time in front of the TV, so the Sky box would be rammed with series I had still to get round to watching. Not to mention I can never remember when the first episode is showing!


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Game of thrones. Got the box set last week and watching it on my days off.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

rapala said:


> Game of thrones. Got the box set last week and watching it on my days off.


Watched the first series when it was on Sky. Can't wait for the second series to start. Loving it!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Some good box sets not mentioned yet:-

Curb Your Enthusiasm
Battlestar Galactica (new series)
Flight Of The Conchords
Das Boat
Dexter
Six Feet Under
Breaking Bad
Deadwood
HBO's Rome
Californication
Trailer Park Boys
The Killing 1 & 2
Boardwalk Empire
My So Called Life
Homicide : Life On The Streets
Spartacus : blood & sand + gods of the arena
Peep Show
True Blood
Columbo
Mystery Science Theatre 3000
Generation Kill
Sleeper Cell
Damages
Smallville
State Of Play


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Breaking bad or Dexter. Both incredible.


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

24 dvd arrived started watching around 7pm thought i would check out 3-4 episodes to get into the story, still sat watching it at 4am in work at 6pm :lol: be warned
also
The Unit is pretty good, you have already seen the top show
The Wire :thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

......


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Sons of Anarchy, was £30 last week at amazon for 3 series on Blu
Walking Dead.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Tips said:


> Some good box sets not mentioned yet:-
> 
> Curb Your Enthusiasm
> Battlestar Galactica (new series)
> ...


That's a fairly comprehensive list! 

So you would recommended Generation Kill, as it's one of the series I'm considering.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

terryvtr said:


> The Unit is pretty good, you have already seen the top show
> The Wire :thumb:


 I agree, the wire is epic. My favourite series to date!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

jontymo said:


> Sons of Anarchy, was £30 last week at amazon for 3 series on Blu
> Walking Dead.


Will have to look in to both of these as they have been mentioned once or twice.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

24. I've also watched burn notice, white collar, suits, criminal minds, human target and alphas as of late.

Prison break is ok up till season 2.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Grawschbags said:


> That's a fairly comprehensive list!
> 
> So you would recommended Generation Kill, as it's one of the series I'm considering.


Cheers - Generation Kill was written by the writers of The Wire - nuff said!

No need to tell you that 'The Wire' is the greatest TV series of all time!

True Dat!

See 'The Wire' thread here


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Tips said:


> Cheers - Generation Kill was written by the writers of The Wire - nuff said!


Good point well made!

I'll be getting Generation Kill anyway as its only a small box set.


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

24 DVD on sale at play £49.99 8 series bargain


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

terryvtr said:


> 24 DVD on sale at play £49.99 8 series bargain


Awesome, cheers for the heads up!

I forgot about Play. Amazon had it for £69.99!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

prison break or sons of anarchy is dead good !!!!!


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned 'House'? Hugh Lawrie is actually quite good in it I thought.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

True Blood is worth it just for the boob count per episode.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

If you want something short try Generation Kill. It's about the war in Iraq and quite funny


----------

